# ENTP - platonic or romantic?



## Vulture (Nov 25, 2019)

My question is, how to know when ENTP is showing just platonic interest in you, and when it's something more? Are never-ending questions any indicator?


----------



## Jaycen (Sep 27, 2013)

Vulture said:


> My question is, how to know when ENTP is showing just platonic interest in you, and when it's something more? Are never-ending questions any indicator?


My best friend of 30 years is an ENTP. "Never-ending questions" just seem like his normal mode of operation.

Of course, as an INTJ we're extremely socially compatible. I've seen him be openly hostile to people, as well as extremely manipulative. When he's being his "professional self", he does ask questions, but always with the intent to strike. He tries to trap you into saying something stupid and then smacks you with the insult he had in mind when he first asked the question, like a rope-a-dope with a brutal 1-2 punch.

I assume the series of questions aren't used to deliver cruelty, but are designed to disect your thoughts and pick apart your personality? If that's the case, then your ENTP is definitely interested in you.

My buddy and I spend most of our time trying to figure out how our friends tic, as well as each other. It's kind of our favorite past-time, and it drives our friends and our wives crazy.


----------



## atmh4 (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't know about that. As an ENTP, I love exploring other peoples ideas with them. So I end up asking questions non stop. 

ENTPs are typical extroverts We show interest in exactly the same way all extroverts do. If he/she uses any excuse: to hang out with you, to sit close to you in a group of friends, to get you alone for no reason at all, he/she is interested.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vulture said:


> My question is, how to know when ENTP is showing just platonic interest in you, and when it's something more? Are never-ending questions any indicator?


If he's asking you a series of never-ending questions, he's interested. We like to know as much as we can about how people think and act. We like to try and put ourselves in other perspectives and try to see the way you see. If he's spending time with you and enjoys interacting with you, he's interested in you. ENTPs tend to like to have "mental sex" with others almost as much as we like actual sex.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

You can't tell on the basis of MB type. Curiosity doesn't necessarily entail _romantic_ interest.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Vulture said:


> My question is, how to know when ENTP is showing just platonic interest in you, and when it's something more? Are never-ending questions any indicator?


Watch for the bulge.


----------



## jadevignette (Mar 18, 2016)

From what I observed if an ENTP keeps coming back to you and says nothing then they like you a lot with total respect and admiration. If you look at an ENTP and they blush on more than one occasion -they like you a lot and not platonically either .


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

Typically, I am contentious with people I like at first.
I do not remember a time where I just asked a bunch of 
arbitrary questions of someone. That was not something I did or do.

If someone is a challenge. If I get short/sarcastic with them or 
ridicule them in jest. That usually means I respect them and like them.

Strange but true. Dont know why.

I have never been privy to ga ga style falling in love either so 
I dont really grab onto that side of it either. 

If I did ask a bunch of questions of someone akin to what 
most would consider romantic interest face value heart noise stuff?
It would have been because I believed that would get me to a level 
with that person that I wanted to be at. So it would be a tactic to an end 
game. Certainly not because I actually wanted to hear the answers. Or
even care about the answers for that matter.


I love to talk and explore with people but a larger portion of that 
time is speaking in hypotheticals and shooting around ideas as a 
unit. Not so much a one sided affair.


----------

